# Fish ID



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Any idea what this is? Bout 4-6 inches.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The markings almost say soapfish, but the fins are wrong.

Jim


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

It's one of them there hybrids..


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

This is what I all a soap fish.










To be honest that fish has me stumped. Did it have a barbel on its chin? Almost looks like a cod type fish!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Slippery Dick


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hake


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They are extreme bait robbers in the cooler months both in the surf and in deeper inland channels. Every now and then one slips up and gets hooked, but their small mouth and small size (inshore, some offshore Hake get over 20lbs) keep them from getting caught in the act


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> This is what I all a soap fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right, the jaw is all wrong.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yea i foul hooked him. Stumped me but this a perfect example of what's at sykes.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Where were you fishing ?


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hake, heard they are tasty.


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bob Sykes bridge


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hake are good eating but you'd need one a good bit bigger. They have very soft, mild filets


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was on the right track, hake are related to Cod. I had no idea we had them in the Gulf.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hake, I believe a carolina hake, caught one at 200' at the edge afew years back and had no idea til I looked it up. It was about a foot or so long.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Southern Hake, they dont get big at all. A few pounds at best


----------

